# My DH is running a Marthon TODAY!!!!



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

My darling hubby is running the Brighton Marathon today!
For someone like me who can't even run to the toilet  I'm so proud of him.

Please can you support his efforts and take a look at www.justgiving.com/simon-cooper-arc

Thank you so much!
Deb


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hope he does well. We are there now watching and supporting Chloe's godfather! We are at 16 and 17.5 miles and then heading on to 20 miles!!

Good luck, love sue x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oh Sue if only I had known. We were stood at 14-15 miles! and them at 25-26 miles!

How did he get on? Simon did an amazing 3hr 26mins! So very proud


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Simon did really well!!  No wonder you are proud!   Paul's first ever marathon - Clark ran with him between miles 24 and 25 and Paul did the whole run in 5 hours!!   Turned out we knew about 9 people running - we realised as they ran past us!!

Spooky we were so near each other as we actually ended up doing: 16, 17.5, 19 and 24 miles!!!

Love Sue
x


----------

